# Ohio campus cops show softer side with Beetle cruiser



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

*CINCINNATI*- Police at the University of Cincinnati say it's hard to be an imposing force when they're driving the cutest car on campus.

Police officers are tooling around in a white Volkswagen Beetle that sports a ladybug cartoon figure on its side, imploring students to "bug" them for information.

Deployed in 2000 to make officers more accessible to students, the car has become a familiar fixture around campus, drawing waves, honks and the occasional smirk from city police officers.

"The guys aren't 100 percent happy with the car," University of Cincinnati Police Capt. Karen Patterson said. "You don't look very intimidating driving a Bug."

The Bug projects a friendlier image for the police force, said Student Affairs and Services Vice President Mitchel Livingston.

"Police need soft edges as well," Livingston said, "and all of us have a sense of humor."








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed_


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

That would be a hint for me to look for another PD job, when they got me driving a Beetle.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

j809 said:


> That would be a hint for me to look for another PD job, when they got me driving a Beetle.


 
:dito:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Cant even imagine driving around in A bug for 8 hours with all my equipment, those damn cars are small a hell.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

if Captain Karen Patterson is looking for humor then why not allow the men to patrol with her panties on their heads.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Wow jeeze don't they look tough...


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Beats a mini van.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

You gotta be f*cking kidding me! With cruisers like that, they probably carry squirt guns as sidearms! The local mall security looks like a SWAT team compared to these bozos!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I hope they enjoy looking like tools, in AND out of that stupid vehicle. I like the "Dilbert" style uniform the best.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ok-that's just like a DARE type car, right? Some PR type cop drives it to events, and everyone else drives REAL cruisers, right?

If that's what everyone drives, there's only one solution: some night the midnight guys have to wear some pads and a helmet, buckle up, find a tree, and take one for the team.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't think they can carry guns. =)


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

SOT_II said:


> I don't think they can carry guns. =)


They dont carry Holy Crap! Ohio is a real tough beat, Cincinnati is a city under siege their is a fetal shooting every other night, every other month an officer is involved with a shooting of some sort. They had riots in the mid/late 90s screaming police brutality. Didnt Jane Cleary go to OHIO state?????


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Reminds me of ..........


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Or


----------

